# °l||l°  الصــــــداقــــــــه  °l||l°



## Bnota_Zr†a (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*...الـــــصـــداقـــه....


هـــي كصــحة الآنسان لآتشعر بقيمتهآ الــــــنـــــــادرهـ...

إلآ عندمآ تــفقدهآ ... الــــصداقهـ هي ملح الحياهـ...

يقول لي أبي دائمآ :

>> عنــــدمآ تموت ولديـــكـ أصــدقاء <<
>> فقد عشت حياة عظيـــــمة <<

الـصديق الحقيقي ...

هو الذي يمشي أليكـ عندمآ باقي العآلم تبتــعد عنكـ...




إذآ قـــرر أصــدقائي القـــفــز من فوق الجسر ,, فأنني لن أقــفز معــهم 

ولكن 

ســـوف أنتظرهم تحت الجسر لأ تـــلقاهم فأمسك بالصديق الحقيقي بكلتا يدي ...
**

*

*أتـــ ع ـــلمـ منك وتــتــعلمـ مني ... ولن نــخــتــلف ...


الـصداقهـ هي عقل وآحد في جسدين ...






لآتـــمشي أمامي فربمآ لآ أستــطيع اللحاق بك 

و لآ تمــشي خلفي فربمآ لا أستــطيع القيادهـ...

ولــكن أمشي بجآنبي وكن صديقي ...




الـــجمـيع يسمع ما تقول الأصـــدقاء يستمعون لما تقول ...

و أفضل الأصـــدقاء الذي يستمع لما لـــــم تــــــقل ...


الصديق هو الشخص الذي يعرف أغنية قلبكـ ويستطيع إن يغــنيهآ لك 

عندمآ ينسى كـــــــــلما تهآ ...




كل منآ له طريقــه في الحـــياة ولكن أينما ذهبنآ فكل منآ يحمل جزءا من الآخر ...


الـــصداقهـ نعمة من الله وعـــنايه منــه بـــنا ...



إذآ كنت ســـتعـــيش مئه عآم , فأنني أتمنى إن أعيش مئه عام تنقص يومآ 

واحدآ كي لآ أظطــر للعـــــــــيش بدونكـ...

*


*فـــــــــــــشـــكرآ لوجـــودكـ في حـــياتي ياصـــــــــــــــــــــديقي ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











ولـــكن للأســــف أين هو الصديق المــخلص الحقـــيـــقي

الــذي يتمتع بــهذهـ الــــصفآآآت ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*

*
*محبتي للجميع*
*بنوتا زرتا*
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 ديسمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *
> 
> 
> ولـــكن للأســــف أين هو الصديق المــخلص الحقـــيـــقي
> ...


موجودين بس قليلين اوى يا بنوته
ميرسى ليكى وعلى موضوعك الجميع
​


----------



## monygirl (11 ديسمبر 2008)

ولـــكن للأســــف أين هو الصديق المــخلص الحقـــيـــقي

الــذي يتمتع بــهذهـ الــــصفآآآت 
كلمات معبرة جدا وفيها معنى الصداقة لكن السؤال هنا فين الصديق المخلص بجد انهاردة موجود فين ميرسى ليكى يابنوتة ولـــكن للأســــف أين هو الصديق المــخلص الحقـــيـــقي

الــذي يتمتع بــهذهـ الــــصفآآآت


----------



## monygirl (11 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (11 ديسمبر 2008)

رااااااااااااائع يا بنوته 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الموضو ع

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## kalimooo (11 ديسمبر 2008)

بالفعل ندور ونلف كتير لنلاقي صديق
ايام وحشة ثلاث ارباع الناس بقت بتفكر بالنتيجة
يعني يطلعلها ايه هذا لا يعني ان  الجميع هكذا
شكرااااااااااااااا Bnota_Zr†a
موضوع جميل
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## Angel Maria (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا حبيبتي عالموضوع الروعة
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## MarMar2004 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسي علي الموضوع الجميل ده يا بنوتة 
بس فعلا هو في حاجة اسمها صدقة دلوقتي معتقدش كله بقي بتاع مصلحته 
انا خلاص بطلت اومن ان ي حاجة اسمها اصدقاء
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا بنوتا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*كلام جميل جدااا

مرسي بنوته

وربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## محبة الجميع (12 ديسمبر 2008)

كلام رائع في الصداقه ويا ريت لو كلنا نلاقي الصديق الحقيقي الوفي

الف شكر


----------



## mooony (12 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى جدا على موضوعك 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*الصداقه شىء رائع ولا أستغناء عن وجود صديق مخلص فى حياة الانسان .
ميرررسى على الموضوع ذو المعانى الجميله وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## SALVATION (13 ديسمبر 2008)

_



الـصداقهـ هي عقل وآحد في جسدين ...​

أنقر للتوسيع...

اكيد لسه فى اصدقاء بجد
مشكوره كتييير اختى
تسلم ايدك​_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*هو انتى عندك حق فى الكلام الى بتقولية 

وكمان من الصعب نلاقية 

بس ادينى طول عمرنا بنلف والندور لحد ما نعطر فيه 

مرسية يابنوتة للموضوع 

وربنا يباركك وتلاقى صديقتك ​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (21 أبريل 2009)

*الصداقه......*

*الصداقة كصحة الانسان
لا تشعر بقيمتها النادرة إلا عندما تفقدها 
الصداقة هي ملح الحياة

يقول لي أبي دائما:
عندما تموت ولديك خمسة اصدقاء ،
فقد عشت حياة عظيمة .

الصديق الحقيقي هو الذي يمشي اليك عندما باقي العالم يبتعد عنك 

إذا قرر اصدقائي القفز من فوق الجسر فإنني لن أقفز معهم ، ولكن 
سوف انتظرهم تحت الجسر لأتلقاهم .
فأمسك بالصديق الحقيقي بكلتا يديك 

أتعلم منك وتتعلم مني 
و لن نختلف 

الصداقة هي عقل واحد في جسدين

لا تمشي أمامي فربما لا استطيع اللحاق بك،
ولا تمشي خلفي فربما لا استطيع القيادة ، 
ولكن امشي بجانبي وكن صديقي .

الجميع يسمع ما تقول.
الاصدقاء يستمعون لما تقول،
وأفضل الاصدقاء يستمع لما لم تقل

الصديق هو الشخص الذي يعرف اغنية قلبك
ويستطيع ان يغنيها لك عندما تنسى كلماتها

كل منا له طريقه في الحياة ،
ولكن اينما ذهبنا فكل يحمل جزءا من الآخر 

الصداقة نعمة من الله وعناية منه بنا 

إذا كنت ستعيش مئة عام ، فإنني اتمنى ان أعيش مئة عام تنقص يوما واحدا كي لا أضطر للعيش بدونك 

فشكرا لوجودك في حياتي ... يا صديقي

ولكن للاسف اين هو الصديق الصدوق الحقيقي 
الذي يتمتع بهذه الصفات 


*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الصداقه......*

موضوع جميل يا بنوته 

ميرررسى على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (22 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الصداقه......*

شكرا بنوتة
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## bent_el3adra (23 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الصداقه......*

الصداقة كصحة الانسان
لا تشعر بقيمتها النادرة إلا عندما تفقدها 
الصداقة هي ملح الحياة


كلمات جميله اوي عن الصداقه
ميرسي


----------



## اني بل (23 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الصداقه......*

ميرسي على الكلمات الرائعة ....فعلا" لا نشعر بقيمة الصداقة الا حين نفقدها ...وهي ملح الحياة


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (23 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الصداقه......*

شكرا عالمرور
محبتي​


----------



## god love 2011 (23 أبريل 2009)

*رد: الصداقه......*

_       الصداقة هي عقل واحد في جسدين

لا تمشي أمامي فربما لا استطيع اللحاق بك،
ولا تمشي خلفي فربما لا استطيع القيادة ، 
ولكن امشي بجانبي وكن صديقي .
*موضوع هايل بجد
ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما*​ _​


----------



## happy angel (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: الصداقه......*


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: الصداقه......*



موضوع رائع جداااا يا بنوتة

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## rana1981 (19 مايو 2009)

*رد: الصداقه......*

*شكرا على الموضوع الجميل 
الرب يكون معك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مايو 2009)

*رد: الصداقه......*

*موضوع رااااااائع 
مرسيه ليكي يا بنوتة​*


----------



## candy shop (13 يونيو 2009)

*الصداقة كصحة الانسان*

الصداقة كصحة الانسان 

لا تشعر بقيمتها النادرة إلا عندما تفقدها 
الصداقة هي ملح الحياة

يقول لي أبي دائما:
عندما تموت ولديك اصدقاء ،
فقد عشت حياة عظيمة .

الصديق الحقيقي هو الذي يمشي اليك عندما باقي العالم يبتعد عنك 

إذا قرر اصدقائي القفز من فوق الجسر فإنني لن أقفز معهم ، ولكن 
سوف انتظرهم تحت الجسر لأتلقاهم .
فأمسك بالصديق الحقيقي بكلتا يديك 

أتعلم منك وتتعلم مني 
و لن نختلف 

الصداقة هي عقل واحد في جسدين

لا تمشي أمامي فربما لا استطيع اللحاق بك،
ولا تمشي خلفي فربما لا استطيع القيادة ، 
ولكن امشي بجانبي وكن صديقي .

الجميع يسمع ما تقول.
الاصدقاء يستمعون لما تقول،
وأفضل الاصدقاء يستمع لما لم تقل

الصديق هو الشخص الذي يعرف اغنية قلبك
ويستطيع ان يغنيها لك عندما تنسى كلماتها

كل منا له طريقه في الحياة ،
ولكن اينما ذهبنا فكل يحمل جزءا من الآخر 

الصداقة نعمة من الله وعناية منه بنا 

إذا كنت ستعيش مئة عام ، فإنني اتمنى ان أعيش مئة عام تنقص يوما واحدا كي لا أضطر للعيش بدونك 

فشكرا لوجودك في حياتي ... يا صديقي

ولكن للاسف اين هو الصديق الصدوق الحقيقي 
الذي يتمتع بهذه الصفات 

​
منقول​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الصداقة كصحة الانسان*

موضوع راااااااائع يا كاندى 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (13 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الصداقة كصحة الانسان*



موضوع رائع  يا كاندي

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## Alexander.t (13 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الصداقة كصحة الانسان*

_*كالعاده يا كاندى

بجد روعه

ميرسى كتيير 

ربنا يباركك*_


----------



## ponponayah (13 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الصداقة كصحة الانسان*

موضوع جميل جداااااااا 
ميرسى يا ماما كاندى
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (13 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الصداقة كصحة الانسان*

*الصديق الحقيقي هو الذي يمشي اليك عندما باقي العالم يبتعد عنك 

إذا قرر اصدقائي القفز من فوق الجسر فإنني لن أقفز معهم ، ولكن 
سوف انتظرهم تحت الجسر لأتلقاهم .
فأمسك بالصديق الحقيقي بكلتا يديك *​

*ميرسى كاندى موضوع فى منتهى الروووعه

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## white rose (14 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الصداقة كصحة الانسان*

*رائعة يا كاندي

الصداقة هبة رائعة من هبات الرب

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Rosetta (14 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الصداقة كصحة الانسان*

*كل منا له طريقه في الحياة ،
ولكن اينما ذهبنا فكل يحمل جزءا من الآخر 

رااااائع يا كاندي
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## وليم تل (14 يونيو 2009)

*رد: الصداقة كصحة الانسان*

شكرا كاندى 
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## candy shop (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الصداقة كصحة الانسان*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع يا كاندى
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك يا كوكو​


----------



## candy shop (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الصداقة كصحة الانسان*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع  يا كاندي
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كليمو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## candy shop (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الصداقة كصحة الانسان*



mina elbatal قال:


> _*كالعاده يا كاندى
> 
> بجد روعه
> 
> ...




شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك يا مينا​


----------



## candy shop (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الصداقة كصحة الانسان*



ponponayah قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااااااا
> ميرسى يا ماما كاندى
> يسوع يباركك​



ميرسى لزوقك يا قمر

ربنا يرعاكى
​


----------



## candy shop (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الصداقة كصحة الانسان*



happy angel قال:


> *الصديق الحقيقي هو الذي يمشي اليك عندما باقي العالم يبتعد عنك
> 
> إذا قرر اصدقائي القفز من فوق الجسر فإنني لن أقفز معهم ، ولكن
> سوف انتظرهم تحت الجسر لأتلقاهم .
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك يا هابى​


----------



## candy shop (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الصداقة كصحة الانسان*



white rose قال:


> *رائعة يا كاندي
> 
> الصداقة هبة رائعة من هبات الرب
> 
> الرب يباركك​*


شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الصداقة كصحة الانسان*



red rose88 قال:


> *كل منا له طريقه في الحياة ،
> ولكن اينما ذهبنا فكل يحمل جزءا من الآخر
> 
> رااااائع يا كاندي
> الرب يباركك​*


شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الصداقة كصحة الانسان*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله
 
 ربنا يباركك يا وليم
​


----------



## girgis2 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الصداقة كصحة الانسان*

ولكن للاسف اين هو الصديق الصدوق الحقيقي 
الذي يتمتع بهذه الصفات

*شكرااا أستاذتنا على الموضوع الرائع والجميل*

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الصداقة كصحة الانسان*

كالعاده

موضوع مميز جدا

الرب يبارككم
*الصداقة هي عقل واحد في جسدين​*
​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: الصداقة كصحة الانسان*

موضوع راااااائع يا كاندى
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة ​


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الصداقة كصحة الانسان*



girgis2 قال:


> ولكن للاسف اين هو الصديق الصدوق الحقيقي
> الذي يتمتع بهذه الصفات
> 
> *شكرااا أستاذتنا على الموضوع الرائع والجميل*
> ...



انا معاك انه بقى عمله نادره 

بس اكيد موجود

شكراااااااااااااااا جرجس 

ربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الصداقة كصحة الانسان*



النهيسى قال:


> كالعاده
> 
> موضوع مميز جدا
> 
> ...




شكراااااااااااااا للتعليق الرااااااااائع 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله يا نهيسى
​


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: الصداقة كصحة الانسان*



mana_mana قال:


> موضوع راااااائع يا كاندى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة ​



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 مايو 2010)

*الصداقة كصحة الانسان*

*الصداقة  كصحة الانسان *
*الصداقة كصحة الانسان لا تشعر بقيمتها النادرة إلا عندما تفقدها  الصداقة هي ملح الحياة يقول لي أبي دائما: عندما تموت ولديك اصدقاء ، فقد عشت حياة  عظيمة . الصديق الحقيقي هو الذي يمشي اليك عندما باقي العالم يبتعد عنك إذا قرر  اصدقائي القفز من فوق الجسر فإنني لن أقفز معهم ، ولكن سوف انتظرهم تحت الجسر  لأتلقاهم . فأمسك بالصديق الحقيقي بكلتا يديك أتعلم منك وتتعلم مني و لن نختلف  الصداقة هي عقل واحد في جسدين لا تمشي أمامي فربما لا استطيع اللحاق بك، ولا تمشيم  الصداقة كصحة الانسان لا تشعر بقيمتها النادرة إلا عندما تفقدها الصداقة هي ملح  الحياة الجميع يسمع ما تقول. الاصدقاء يستمعون لما تقول، وأفضل الاصدقاء يستمع لما  لم تقل الصديق هو الشخص الذي يعرف اغنية قلبك ويستطيع ان يغنيها لك عندما تنسى  كلماتها كل منا له طريقه في الحياة ، ولكن اينما ذهبنا فكل يحمل جزءا من الآخر  الصداقة نعمة من الله وعناية منه بنا إذا كنت ستعيش مئة عام ، فإنني اتمنى ان أعيش  مئة عام تنقص يوما واحدا كي لا أضطر للعيش بدونك ف
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 لوجودك في حياتي ... يا صديقي ولكن  للاسف اين هو الصديق الصدوق الحقيقي الذي يتمتع بهذه  الصفات*

*منقول*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: الصداقة كصحة الانسان*

موضوع جميل اوي يا حبي

ربنا يعوضك

حقيقي مش بنعرف بقيمة الشئ غير لما نفقده


----------



## ضحكة طفل (9 مايو 2010)

*رد: الصداقة كصحة الانسان*

يارب سلام
الصداقه شي عظيم من اجمل معاني الحياة بس للاسف لاتوجد
ولايوجد من يعرف قيمتها ويقدرها
شكرا جدا 
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------

